# Beta Blockers - Pro Golfs Dirty Little Secret



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

As being widely reported up to 30 golfers on the Pro Tour are talking beta blockers, which slow the heart's rate and assists in relaxing the body and brain. Really the opposite of what many hockey and other players take (like Sudafed) to hype them for competition. 

Not illegal, but unethical? What's the popular thought here?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I used to take Beta Blockers for an irregular hearbeat. I still have problems with my heartbeat but am controlling it through relaxation.

Beta Blockers didn't really have that much of a "relaxing" effect at least for me. Actually golfers are waisting their time if they only take them before a golf game. They need to be taken every day to have any real value.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Beta Blockers = the "steroid" of pro golf


----------

